# 225/35/19 on 19x9 Question..



## BLK MAGIC (Mar 27, 2008)

So Im running 225/35/19 on my 19x9 right now, and I think I went a little too stretchy. Worried about bending/cracking a rim on some bumps and stuff, plus I would like to improve the ride quality just a tad. They are currently stretching pretty good. 

Question is, do I run a 235/35/19, a 235/40/19, or other? 

Suggestions?


----------



## ccowner (Jun 2, 2011)

pics?


----------



## nemomd (Jun 20, 2006)

You can run 245/35/19 without clearance issues. However it does depend on the offset of the wheel. What offset do you have now?


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

If you want a better ride.. Id go with the 40 series tire over the 35. It wont be as harsh


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

correct tire size is 235/35/19. 


Use this tire size calculator (OEM 17in tires are 235/45/17) http://www.miata.net/garage/tirecalc.html


----------



## nixon_jetta2.5 (Jan 5, 2009)

damn and this guy here wants 215-35-19 on a 9.5  lol


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

RafaGolfBr said:


> correct tire size is 235/35/19.
> 
> 
> Use this tire size calculator (OEM 17in tires are 235/45/17) http://www.miata.net/garage/tirecalc.html


Great link!! Ive always wondered if there was one out there!:thumbup::beer:

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

I`m running 245/35-19 on CC 4motion, and have no issu with that. The car feels very smooth even in this size of tires. 
Ofcourse i would say that good tires is a need for good running on every car.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Of course it rides smooth, your 4x4 height.


----------



## clkitx (Dec 9, 2011)

:laugh: FASTLANE !
I'm gonna also put 225 on 9inch large.
Will see wahts result ...
Last was 225 on 8.5" and cracked a wheel on a hole in street ...


----------



## BLK MAGIC (Mar 27, 2008)

235/35 or 245/40 on my 9" wheel? Et30 by the way.


----------



## Passatryde (Sep 8, 1999)

BLK MAGIC said:


> 235/35 or 245/40 on my 9" wheel? Et30 by the way.


Any pics? I'm thinking if running 19x9's with 33 offset with eibach's but I'm worried about rubbing issues /poke


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

235/35/19 is the perfect size. My continental contisport 3s ride very smooth.


----------



## 05BlackGLI (Dec 18, 2007)

I was planning to run a 225/35/19 on a 19x9.5. Sounds like that will be too much stretch!


----------



## Passatryde (Sep 8, 1999)

poopie said:


> 235/35/19 is the perfect size. My continental contisport 3s ride very smooth.


Yeah poopie i understand that's the ideal size if you have 8.5's (like you) but I'm looking at some 9 wide with offset of 33


----------



## EcuaDUBinFL (Feb 12, 2008)

Any pics on the 225/35/19 setup?

just order those tires, and now I'm 2nd guessing myself.......

This is for a 19x9 et45......


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

225/35/19 on an 8.5 et35. It's got just a tiny bit of stretch.










Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## EcuaDUBinFL (Feb 12, 2008)

Chatchie said:


> 225/35/19 on an 8.5 et35. It's got just a tiny bit of stretch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not too bad... I may just go with it and install them

Thanks for the pics


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

